# 1975 Ford 2000 Diesel Power Steering Lines



## Leaky_Diesel_Driver (Sep 22, 2017)

I have a question about how the lines attach between the steering gear and the steering cylinders on my 1975 Ford 2000 Diesel.
  
The above photo is the left side of the steering gear. As you can see, there are two lines coming out that go to the left side power steering cylinder.



  

This is the top view of the left side power steering cylinder. There is an inboard and an outboard line that runs to the steering gear.

Does the inboard line attach to front location on the power steering gear? Or is it the other way?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Leaky, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your power steering valve has two connection ports for the PS cylinders on each side. A FWD/UPPER and an AFT/LOWER connection.

Your cylinders should have two connections facing up. An INSIDE and an OUTSIDE connection.

The FWD/UPPER conn on the PS valve (both sides) connects to the INSIDE conn of respective cylinders.

The AFT/LOWER conn on the PS valve connects (both sides) to the OUTSIDE conn of respective cylinders.

Use a 7/16" Flare Nut Wrench on these connectors (to avoid rounding off the nuts).

The tubes have DOUBLE FLARE Connections. Sometimes they develop cracks/leaks, and have to be re-done. Buy a kit and do these yourself, as a shop charges too much. Kits are about $40

Hope this all makes sense to you. Let me know if you have problems.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Not to cop out, but your best bet is to pick up the repair manual for your tractor. There are just too many power steering conversions on those tractors to give a blanket answer without knowing for sure it is OEM Ford.


----------



## Leaky_Diesel_Driver (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank you very much for your response. This has been very useful in verifying the correct attachments.


----------



## Leaky_Diesel_Driver (Sep 22, 2017)

I do have the Ford repair manual. Unfortunately it does not have any information how these line should attach.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

See photo of PS control valve on my Ford 3610 and compare to your photo of your Ford 2000 tractor. Has your power steering ever worked in the configuration pictured? 

I suspect that your valve is upside down? Please give me a little time to consult with UltradogMN (he's an expert on this subject).


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Leaky diesel,
What is the problem you are having with your ps?
SixBales contacted me a little while ago and asked me to help.
I haven't been on this board for a while.


----------



## Leaky_Diesel_Driver (Sep 22, 2017)

Ultradog said:


> Leaky diesel,
> What is the problem you are having with your ps?
> SixBales contacted me a little while ago and asked me to help.
> I haven't been on this board for a while.


I've owned the tractor since April 1999 and the power steering has always worked fine. However, a while ago it started leaking fluid from the top of the column.

I pulled the steering unit off and had a mechanic replace the seals on the shaft along with a new sleeve for the shaft where the upper seal wears on it.

Once I reinstalled the steering gear, I had no power assist. Then, the next day, I ran the tractor again and it started leaking from the same spot. The lack of power assist still persisted. I double checked the lines with Six Bales's description, then removed the steering gear and took it back to the man the did the repair.


----------



## Leaky_Diesel_Driver (Sep 22, 2017)

sixbales said:


> See photo of PS control valve on my Ford 3610 and compare to your photo of your Ford 2000 tractor. Has your power steering ever worked in the configuration pictured?
> 
> I suspect that your valve is upside down? Please give me a little time to consult with UltradogMN (he's an expert on this subject).


You bring up a very interesting point. I'll check on this.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Leaky,

Just curious how this worked out? I called ultradog on this because I wondered if the valve would work upside down (or maybe my valve was upside down??)?? He thought that it might work. Well, my question is....did you get it working satisfactorily?


----------



## Leaky_Diesel_Driver (Sep 22, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Leaky,
> 
> Just curious how this worked out? I called ultradog on this because I wondered if the valve would work upside down (or maybe my valve was upside down??)?? He thought that it might work. Well, my question is....did you get it working satisfactorily?


The mechanic that is working on the steering gear said that he may have it ready today. Hopefully I'll have it back together tomorrow and will be able to report back with good news.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Another possibility that I thought about was air in your system when you put it back together last time. To avoid this possibility, jack your front axle up, fill the PS reservoir, start the engine, turn full right, refill the PS reservoir, turn full left, refill the reservoir. That normally gets it done for me.


----------



## Leaky_Diesel_Driver (Sep 22, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Another possibility that I thought about was air in your system when you put it back together last time. To avoid this possibility, jack your front axle up, fill the PS reservoir, start the engine, turn full right, refill the PS reservoir, turn full left, refill the reservoir. That normally gets it done for me.


Thank you for the advice.

Would air in the system cause a complete lack of power assist? Would it cause any unusual noise?

Last time I tried it, everything sounded normal.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Air can cause a complete lack of PS. My neighbor's tractor quit steering on his road with a manure spreader behind it, and we had to add fluid and go thru this procedure. He was very low on fluid. Noise?? I can't remember. But I normally think of noise (fluid squeal) as occurring when the air/fluid is moving through a restriction. Like when your pump relief valve squeals when you go up against the stops.


----------



## Leaky_Diesel_Driver (Sep 22, 2017)

sixbales said:


> See photo of PS control valve on my Ford 3610 and compare to your photo of your Ford 2000 tractor. Has your power steering ever worked in the configuration pictured?
> 
> I suspect that your valve is upside down? Please give me a little time to consult with UltradogMN (he's an expert on this subject).



It is all back together and working fine now. The valve housing was upside down as you pointed out.

Thank you for all of your help with this.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations Leaky,
One final comment.....avoid using the steering wheel to assist mounting when you get up onto the tractor. The seal at the bottom steering column will eventually leak again if you use the steering wheel in this manner. I practice what I preach. I replaced that seal on my tractor 25+ years ago. No leaks up the steering column since.


----------

